# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  ما يخفف أهوال الموت والعديلة ووحشة القبر وضغطته!!!!

## سيناريو

*ما يخفف أهوال الموت والعديلة ووحشة القبر وضغطته!!!!

ما يهون سكرات الموت

1- صلة الرحم وبر الوالدين .
2- من كسى أخاه .
3- من أطعم أخاه حلوى .
4- قراءة سورة يس والصافات . 
5- كلمات الفرج ( لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم ... ) التي تُقرأ في قنوت الصلاة .
6- صوم آخر يوم من رجب .
7- صوم 24 يوماً من رجب .
8- صلاة الليلة السابعة من رجب وصفتها : أن تصلي ليلة السابع من رجب أربعاً بالحمد مرة والتوحيد ثلاثاً والمعوذتين ثلاثاً فإذا سلم صلى على النبي عشراً ويقول الباقيات الصالحات عشراً وهي ( سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلاّ الله والله أكبر ) .
9- دعـــاء يقرأ كل يوم عشـــر مــــرات وهو ( أعددت لكل هول لا إله إلاّ الله .... ) مذكور في كتب الأدعية . 
10- قــــراءة هذا الذكر الشريف 70 مرة وهو ( يا أسمع السامعين ويا أبصر المبصرين ويا أسرع الحاسبين ويا أحكم الحاكمين ) . 
11- قراءة سورة الزلزلة . والإكثار منها في النوافل . 

العديلة عند الموت

وهو العدول عن الحق عند الموت بعد وسوسة الشيطان للإنسان المحتضر حيث أنها آخر فرصة له في إغوائه ، وللنجاة من هذه العقبة بعد الإستعانة بالله تبارك وتعالى عمل ما يلي : 

1- قراءة دعاء العديلة المذكور في مفاتيح الجنان.
2- ذكر الأئمة الأثني عشر بعد كل فريضة - والمعتاد بين المؤمنين أيدهم الله ذكر ذلك على هذه الصيغة ( الله ربي محمد نبي علي إمامي .... وهكذا ) والأفضل هو قراءة ذلك بألفاظ الإمام المعصوم - كما ذكرها الإمام الصادق وهي : ( رَضيتُ باللهِ ربّاً وبمحمدٍ صلى الله عليه وآله نبيّاً وبالإسلامِ ديناً وبالقرآن كتاباً وبالكعبةِ قبلةً وبعليٍ وليّاً وإماماً وبالحسنِ والحسينِ وعلي بن الحسين ومحمد بن علي وجعفر بن محمد وموسى بن جعفر وعلي بن موسى ومحمد بن علي وعلي بن محمد والحسن بن علي والحجة بن الحسن صلوات الله عليهم أئمة ، اللهم إني رضيت بهم أئمة فارضني لهم إنك على كل شيء قدير . 
3- ومن الأمور النافعة لهذه العقبة المواظبة على أوقات الصلاة .
4- قراءة الدعاء الحادي عشر من الصحيفة السجادية ( يا من ذكره شرف للذاكرين ) .
5- قراءة دعاء التمجيد المذكور في الكافي 
6- الإتيان بالصلاة الواردة في يوم الأحد من ذي القعدة . 
7- المواظبة على تسبيح فاطمة الزهراء .
8- التختم بالعقيق خصوصا الأحمر وخصوصا إذا نقش عليه (محمد نبي الله علي ولي الله) .
9- قراءة سورة ( قد أفلح المؤمنون ) في كل جمعة . 
10- أن يقرأ بعد صـــلاة الصبح والمغرب سبعاً ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ) . 
11- صلاة ثمان ركعات ليلة الثاني والعشرين من رجب يقرأ في كل منها الحمد مرة وقل يا أيها الكافرون سبعاً وبعد الفراغ يصلي على النبي عشراً ويستغفر عشراً . 
12- الصلاة ليلة السادس من شعبان وهي أربع ركعات يقرأ في كل ركعة بعد الحمد سورة التوحيد خمسين مرة ، وهي صلاة أمير المؤمنين وثوابها كبير . 
13- إذا دخلت على محتضر فاقــرأ هذا الدعــاء ( اللهم ادرأ عنه الشيطان الرجيم ) .

ومن الأمور التي تورث العديلة وسوء المنقلب في حال الإحتضار والعياذ بالله هو شرب الخمر والنميمة والحسد . 

وحشة القبر

1- روي عن الإمام الباقر : من أتم ركوعه لم تدخله وحشة القبر .
2- من قال في كل يوم مائة مرة ( لا إله إلاّ الله الملك الحق المبين ) كان له أمان من الفقر ومن وحشة القبر واستجلب الغنى وفتحت له أبواب الجنة . 
3- قراءة سورة يس قبل النوم .
4- أن يصلي صلاة الرغائب وهي أول ليلة جمعة من رجب . 
5- روي أن من صام اثني عشر يوماً من شعبان زاره في قبره كل يوم سبعون ألف ملك إلى النفخ في الصور . 
6- من عاد مريضاً وكّل الله تعالى به ملكاً يعوده في قبره إلى محشره 


ضغطة القبر وعذابه

1- قراءة سورة النساء كل جمعة .
2- إدمان قراءة سورة الزخرف .
3- قراءة سورة (ن والقلم) في الصلاة .
4- الوفاة بين زوالي الخميس والجمعة .
5- صلاة الليل .
6- قراءة سورة التكاثر عند النوم .
7- قراءة هذا الدعاء ( أعددت لكل هول لا إله إلاّ الله . . . . ) ، وهو مذكور في كتب الأدعية .
8- الدفن في النجف الأشرف على مشرفها أفضل الصلاة وأزكى التسليم . 
9- الجريدتان ورش الماء على القبر وتكراره أربعين يوماً . 
10- صلاة أول رجب : أي يصلي في اليوم الأول من رجب عشر ركعات في كل منها بعد الحمد التوحيد ثلاث مرات ليأمن فتنة القبر وعذاب يوم القيامة . 
11- صيام أربعة أيام من شهر رجب وكذلك صوم اثني عشر يوماً من شعبان . 
12- من الأمور التي تنجي من عذاب القبر قراءة سورة الملك على قبر الميت .
13- قراءة هذا الدعاء عند قبر الميت ثلاث مرات وهو ( اللهم إني أسألك بحق محمد وآل محمد أن لا تعذب هذا الميت ) . 
14- صلاة ركعتين ليلة الجمعة يقرأ فيهما بعد الفاتحة إذا زلزلت خمس عشر مرة . 
15- عدة صلوات نافعة لرفع عذاب القبر منها : صلاة ثلاثين ركعة ليلة النصف من رجب في كل ركعة بعد الحمد التوحيد عشراً وفي رواية احدى عشر مرة وكذلك ليلة السادس عشر والسابع عشر . صلاة مائة ركعة في الليلة الأولى من شعبان بالحمد والتوحيد . صلاة ركعتين ليلة الرابع والعشرين من شعبان في كل ركعة بعد الحمد إذا جاء نصر الله عشراً . صلاة يوم النصف من رجب خمسين ركعة بالحمد والتوحيد والفلق والناس . صلاة مائة ركعة ليلة عاشوراء . 

عقبة سؤال منكر ونكير

1- صيام تسعة أيام من شعبان . 
2- إحياء ليلة الثالث والعشرين من شهر رمضان والصلاة فيها مائة ركعة .
3- الخضاب ففيه أربعة عشر خصلة إحداها : يستحي منه منكر ونكير . 
4- الدفن في النجف الأشرف بجوار حامي الحمى أمير المؤمنين . 
5- زيارة الإمام الحسين شوقاً . 
6- كتابة دعاء الجوشن الكبير في جام (زجاج) بكافور أو مسك ثم غسله ورشه على كفن الميت .

أهــوال يوم القيامة

ولقد صوّر الباري عز وجل تلك الأهول العظيمة في قوله تبارك وتعالى ( يأيها الناسُ اتقوا ربَّكم إنَّ زَلزَلةَ السّاعةِ شيءٌ عظيم - يومَ تَرَوْنَها تَذْهَلُ كُلُّ مُرضِعةٍ عمَّا أَرْضَعَتْ وتضعُ كلُّ ذاتِ حملٍ حملَها وتَرى الناسَ سُكارى وما هم بِسُكارى ولكنّ عذابَ اللهِ شديد ) الحج آية 1، 2 

من الأمور النافعة لهذه العقبة : 

1- قراءة كل من السور التالية :
- سورة يوسف في كل يوم أو كل ليلة.
- سورة الدخان في الفرائض والنوافل .
- سورة الأحقاف في كل جمعة .
- سورة العصر في النوافل . 
2- إجلال ذي الشيبة المسلم . 
3- الموت في طريق مكة أو في الحرمين . 
4- الدفن في الحرم المكي . 
5- من اجتنب شهوة حراماً . 
6- من كظم غيظاً . 
7- ولاية أهل البيت . 
8- من أغاث ملهوفاً . 
9- قراءة إنا أنزلناه سبعاً على قبر المؤمن . 

الجواز على الصراط 

أحد منازل الآخرة المهولة ، وهو جسر ينصب على جهنم ، ولا يدخل أحد الجنة ما لم يمر عليه وقد جاء في الرواية أنه أدق من الشعرة وأَحدّ من السيف وأحمى من النار . . . ويمر عليه المؤمنين المخلصين بمنتهى السهولة كالبرق الخاطف . . . والبعض يمر عليه بصعوبة لكنهم ينجون ، والبعض يسقطون من عقباته في جهنم . . . وهو في الآخرة تجسيد للصراط المستقيم في الدنيا الذي هو الدين الحق وطريق الولاية واتباع حضرة أمير المؤمنين والأئمة الطاهرين عليهم السلام 

ما يسهل الجواز على الصراط : 
1- صلة الرحم والأمانة . 
2- صلاة عشرين ركعة في الليلة الأولى من رجب بين المغرب والعشاء يسلم بين كل ركعتين يقرأ في كل ركعة بعد الحمد سورة التوحيد مرة.
3- صيام ستة أيام من شهر رجب . 
4- صلاة عشر ركعات ليلة التاسع والعشرين من شهر شعبان يقرأ في كل ركعة بعد الحمد ألهاكم التكاثر عشر مرات وقل هو الله أحد أحدى عشر مرة .*

منقول

----------


## واحد فاضي

رحم الله والديش خيتي سيناريو

وجعله الله في ميزان الأعمال الخالصة

وفيه بعد - كنت سمعت ها الكلام في الحج 

الحج في البرده اليمانية لتكون كفناً لصاحبها 


تحياتي

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكورة اختي سيناريو 
 ورحم الله والديش
وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## نور الشمس

جزاج الله خيرا ياسيناريو

بارك الله فيج

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## سيناريو

*يعافيكم ربي ويرحم والديكم* 

*مشكورين على المرورالعطر الذي ازدانت به الصفحه*

*موفقين*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو* 

*وتسلم الايادي يارب* 


*ورحم الله والديك في الدنيا والاخره بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## سيناريو

*الله يسعد أيامك خيتو أم الحلوين* 
*ويرحم والديكِ*

*مشكوره على المرور المتألق*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مشكورة سيناريو على الطرح القيم
احسنت الاختيار وبــارك الله فيك
جعله الله في ميزان اعماالك 
تحيااتي

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية* 

*وتسلم يمينك* 

*وجزاكِ الله خير الجزاء اخية*

----------


## LUCKY

جزاك الله الف خير 

يسلموا على الموضوع القيم 

تحياتي لك 

و نجانا الله و اياكم من ما يحدث بعد الموت و اثنائه

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكوووره خيتووو
وجزاج الله ألف خير
تسلم يداكي
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## خادم البتول

شكرا جزيلا لكي اختي على هذا الموضوع الرائع واسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته
الكريمة سيناريوا  وفقكم الله وهدانا والمؤ منين
لما يقربنا منه بحق محمد وآله
لمل توفي سعد ابن معاذ (اذالم اكن مخطأ)
دخل النبي محمد في قبره ولحده وكان قد مشى خلفه حا فيا وبعد ان أهيل عليه التراب 
قال الرسول الآن التقتى اضلاع سعد لقد رصه القبر  فقيل يارسول الله سعد 
قال انه كان سيء الخلق مع أهله 
مما يرفع ضغطة القبر تراب من قبر الحسين اومن
  محيطه ما يسمى الحا ئر
شكرا لك على هذا الاتحاف وجزاك الله عنى كل خير
وفقكي الله لكل خير وابعدعنكي جميع الشرور

خا دمكم بو كوثر                    ابتسمي تسعدي

----------


## سيناريو

*أميره باحساسي* 
*LUCKY*
*نورالهدى*
*خلدم البتول* 
*عاشق الزهراء*
*بو كوثر*

*الله يسعد أيامكم ويبارك فيكم على المرور الرااائع الذي ازدانت به الصفحه* 

*أشكركم* 
*وفقكم الله لكل خير*

----------


## تأبط بودره

*ملخص كتاب*
*منازل الآخرة*
(للشيخ عباس القمي)




*المنزلة الأولى: الموت* 
العقبة الأولى:(سكرات الموت)
لتسهيل السكرات:
1) صلة الرحم
2) الإحسان إلى الوالدين.
3) قول هذا الدعاء: "يا من يقبل اليسير ويعفو عن الكثير، اقبل مني اليسير واعف عني الكثير انك أنت الغفور الرحيم".
4) أن يكسو أخاه المؤمن كسوة صيفية أو شتوية.
5) أن يطعم أخاه المؤمن حلاوة.
6) قراءة سورة يس والصافات ودعاء الفرج: "لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم، لا إله إلا الله العليم العظيم، سبحان الله رب السموات السبع ورب الأرضين السبع، وما فيهن وما بينهن ورب العرش العظيم وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين." عند المحتضر
7) صيام آخر يوم من شهر رجب، صيام 24 يوم منه.
8) أن يصلي في الليلة السابعة من رجب أربع ركعات، في كل ركعة يقرأ الحمد مرة وسورة التوحيد 3 مرات، وسورة الفلق وسورة الناس وبعد الختام يصلى على محمد-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- وآله عشر مرات والتسبيحات الأربعة عشر مرات.
9) أن يدعو كل يوم بهذا الدعاء عشر مرات : " أعددت لكل هول لا إله إلا الله، ولكل هم وغم ما شاء الله، ولكل نعمة الحمد لله، ولكل رخاء الشكر لله، ولكل أعجوبة سبحان الله، ولكل ذنب استغفر الله، ولكل معصية إنّا لله وإنّا إليه راجعون، ولكل ضيق حسبي الله، ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله، ولكل عدو اعتصمت بالله، ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم."
10) قول هذا الذكر الشريف:" يا أسمع السامعين، ويا أبصر الناظرين، ويا أسرع الحاسبين، ويا أحكم الحاكمين."
11) الإكثار من قراءة سورة "إذا زلزلت". 
العقبة الثانية: (العديلة)
(العدول من الحق إلى الباطل عند الموت)
للأمان منه:
1) استحضار دلائل الإيمان والأصول الخمسة بأدلة قطعية وصفاء الخاطر واستوداعها عند الله- تعالي- كي يردها عليه عند الموت، ويقول بعد ذكره للعقائد الحقة: "اللهم يا أرحم الراحمين، إني قد أودعتك يقيني هذا، وثبات ديني، وأنت خير مستودع، وقد أمرتنا بحفظ الودائع، فردة علي وقت حضور موتي."
2) قراءة دعاء العديلة واستحضار معناه. (مفاتيح الجنان).
3) يقول بعد كل فريضة: " رضيت بالله ربا، وبمحمد-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- نبيا، وبالإسلام دينا، وبالقرآن كتابا، وبالكعبة قبلة، وبعلي (عليه السلام) وليا وإماما، وبالحسن والحسين، وعلي بن الحسين، ومحمد بن علي، وجعفر بن محمد، وموسى بن جعفر، وعلي بن موسى، ومحمد بن علي، وعلي بن محمد، والحسن بن علي، والحجة بن الحسن- صلوات الله عليهم – أئمة، اللهم إني رضيت بهم أئمة فارضني لهم، إنك على كل شي قدير." 
4) المواظبة على أوقات الصلوات الفرائض.
5) عدم صرف نعم الله في معاصيه، عدم الغرور بحلم الله، تكريم من يذكر أهل البيت أو يدعي مودتهم.
6) قراءة الدعاء الحادي عشر من الصحيفة الكاملة: "يا من ذكره شرف للذاكرين... " إلى آخر الدعاء.
7) قراءة دعاء التمجيد المذكور في الكافي وغيره والباقيات الصالحات.
8) صلاة الأحد من شهر ذي القعدة.
9) المداومة بهذا الذكر الشريف: " ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا وهب لنا من لدنك رحمة انك أنت الوهاب.
10) المداومة على تسبيح الزهراء (ع).
11) لبس خاتم العقيق خاصة إذا كان منقوشا عليه " محمد نبي الله وعلي ولي الله.
12) قراءة سورة " قد أفلح المؤمنون " كل جمعة.
13) قول "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم " سبع مرات بعد صلاة الصبح والمغرب.
14) الصلاة 8 ركعات في الليلة الثانية والعشرين من رجب، يقرأ في كل ركعة " الحمد" مرة، و "قل يأيها الكافرون" سبع مرات وبعد الانتهاء يصلي على النبي – صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم – عشر مرات ويستغفر عشر مرات.
15) أن يصلي في الليلة السادسة من شعبان أربع ركعات يقرأ في كل ركعة " الحمد" مرة و "التوحيد" خمسين مرة. 



*المنزلة الثانية: القبر*
(يقول القبر في كل يوم: " أنا بيت الغربة، أنا بيت الوحشة، أنا بيت الدود") 
العقبة الأولى: (وحشة القبر)
للوقاية منها:
1) صلاة الوحشة (يصليها الحي للميت) ركعتان يقرأ في الأولى الحمد مرة وقل هو الله مرتان وفي الثانية الحمد مرة وألهاكم التكاثر عشر مرات ويسلم ويقول: "اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وابعث ثوابها إلى قبر ذلك الميت فلان بن فلان".
2) صلاة أخرى لرفع الوحشة، ركعتان في الأولى يقرأ الحمد وآية الكرسي وفي الثانية الحمد وإنا أنزلناه عشر مرات وبعد السلام يقول "اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وابعث ثوابها إلى قبر فلان".
3) إتمام الركوع في الصلاة.
4) أن يقول في كل يوم مئة مرة :"لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين". 
5) قراءة سورة يس قبل النوم.
6) أن يصلي صلاة الرغائب في رجب (مفاتيح الجنان).
7) صوم 12 يوم من شهر شعبان.
8) عيادة المريض. 
9) أن يكون شيعة لأمير المؤمنين عليه السلام. 
العقبة الثانية: ( ضغطة القبر)
لتحاشي ضغطة القبر:
1) أدعية الصادق عليه السلام:" اللهم أعني على هول المطلع، ووسع علي ضيق المضجع، وارزقني خير ما قبل الموت، وارزقني خير ما بعد الموت". 
- " اللهم بارك لي في الموت، اللهم أعني على سكرات الموت، اللهم أعني على غم القبر، اللهم أعني على ضيق القبر، اللهم أعني على ظلمة القبر، اللهم اعني على وحشة القبر، اللهم زوجني من الحور العين" .
2) قراءة سورة النساء في كل جمعة.
3) المداومة على قراءة سورة الزخرف.
4) قراءة سورة (القلم) في الفريضة أو النافلة.
5) الموت بين زوال يوم الخميس حتى زوال يوم الجمعة.
6) صلاة الليل.
7) قراءة (ألهاكم التكاثر) قبل النوم. 
8) قراءة دعاء (أعددت لكل هول لا إله إلا الله....) في كل يوم عشر مرات)مر في سكرات الموت .(
9) أن يدفن في النجف الأشرف.
10) وضع جريدتين مع الميت في القبر ( في الرواية أن العذاب يرفع عن الميت ما دامتا طريتين)، ورش الماء على القبر.
11) أن يصلي في أول يوم من رجب عشر ركعات في كل ركعة يقرأ الحمد مرة والتوحيد ثلاث مرات وفي الليلة الأولى من رجب بعد صلاة المغرب يصلي عشرين ركعة بالحمد والتوحيد.
12) أن يصوم 4 أيام من رجب، و 12 يوما من شعبان.
13) قراءة سورة الملك على قبر الميت.
14) أن يقال عند قبر الميت عند دفنه "اللهم إني أسألك بحق محمد وآل محمد أن لا تعذب هذا الميت" ثلاث مرات.
15) أن يصلي في كل ليلة جمعة ركعتين يقرأ فيهما الحمد مرة وإذا زلزلت خمس عشرة مرة.
16) الصلاة ثلاثين ركعة في ليلة ا لنصف من رجب، يقرأ في كل ركعة الحمد مرة والتوحيد عشر مرات، وكذلك في الليلة السادسة عشرة والسابعة عشرة من رجب، وفي أول ليلة من شعبان مائة ركعة يقرأ الحمد والتوحيد وبعد الفراغ من الصلاة يقرأ التوحيد خمسين مرة، وفي الليلة الرابعة والعشرين من شعبان يصلي ركعتين يقرأ فيها الحمد مرة وإذا جاء نصر الله عشر مرات وفي الليلة النصف من رجب خمسين ركعة يقرأ الحمد والتوحيد والفلق والناس مثل مئة ركعة في ليلة العاشوراء.
17) الاحتراز من البول وعدم الاستخفاف به.
18) البعد عن النميمة والغيبة.
19) حسن خلق الرجل مع أهله، وعدم بعده عنهم ولين التحدث معهم. 
العقبة الثالثة: (سؤال منكر ونكير في القبر)
1) تلقين الميت، مرتان عند وضعه في القبر، وبعد الدفن وذهاب الناس يلقنه وليه.
2) الصلاة والصوم والزكاة والبر والإحسان والصبر والحج والعمرة وولاية آل محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.
3) صوم تسعة أيام من شعبان.
4) إحياء الليلة الثالثة والعشرين من شهر رمضان وأن يصلي فيها مائة ركعة.
5) الخضاب.
6) أن يدفن في أرض النجف الأشرف أو في جوار الإمام الحسين عليه السلام أو الإمام الرضا عليه السلام. 


*المنزلة الثالثة: البرزخ*
(هو القبر من الموت إلى يوم القيامة) 
لتقليل مشقات البرزخ:
1) الدعاء ( خاصة في صلاة الليل وبعد الصلوات الفرض وفي المشاهد المشرفة(.
2) الصدقة من الأحياء للأموات خاصة الأب والأم وقضاء الصلوات والحج وسائر العبادات عنهم، وقضاء الدين عنهم وسائر الحقوق. 


*المنزلة الرابعة: القيامة* 
(الفزع الأكبر) 
للأمن من الفزع الأكبر:
1) قراءة سورة (يوسف) في كل يوم أو ليلة.
2) قراءة سورة (الدخان) في الصلوات النافلة والفريضة.
3) قراءة سورة (الأحقاف) في كل ليلة أو في كل جمعة.
4) قراءة سورة (العصر) في النوافل.
5) احترام الكبير المسلم.
6) الموت في طريق مكة المكرمة ذهابا أو إيابا.
7) الموت في أحد الحرمين (المسجد الحرام، المسجد النبوي).
8) الدفن في الحرم في مكة.
9) أن تأتي الإنسان فاحشة أو شهوة فيتجنبها.
10) عداوة النفس لا الناس.
11) كظم الغيظ.
12) معرفة وولاية ومحبة أهل البيت عليهم السلام.
13) قضاء حوائج إخوتك المؤمنين.
14) استقبال القبلة ووضع اليد على قبر الأخ المؤمن وقراءة "إنا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر" سبع مرات. 



*مواقف يوم القيامة:* 

الموقف الأول: (الخروج من القبر)
للتخفيف من هول هذا الموقف:
1) تشييع الجنائز.
2) إزالة هم وغم أخيك المؤمن.
3) إدخال السرور في قلب أخيك المؤمن.
4) أن تكسو أخاك المؤمن كسوة الشتاء أو الصيف.
5) أن تقول في شهر شعبان ألف مرة "لا اله إلا الله، ولا نعبد إلا إياه، مخلصين له الدين ولو كره المشركون".
6) قراءة دعاء الجوشن الكبير في أول شهر رمضان. (مفاتيح الجنان). 
الموقف الثاني: (الميزان ومحاسبة الأعمال)
لترجيح كفة ميزان الأعمال:
1) الصلاة على النبي الكريم وآله البررة (صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين) بأن تقول: "صلوات الله وصلوات ملائكته وأنبيائه ورسله وجميع خلقه على محمد وآل محمد والسلام عليه وعليهم ورحمة الله وبركاته".
2) حسن الخلق.
3) قراءة هذه الصلوات سبع مرات خاصة عصر الجمعة " اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، الأوصياء المرضيين بأفضل صلواتك وبارك عليهم بأفضل بركاتك، والسلام عليه وعليهم ورحمة الله وبركاته". 
4) أن تقول بعد صلاة الصبح والظهر: " اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجّل فرجهم". 
الموقف الثالث: (تسليم صحيفة الأعمال)
1) زيارة قبر الحسين (ع) في شهر رمضان والموت في سفر زيارته.
2) زيارة الإمام الرضا (ع). 
الموقف الرابع: (الصراط)
( أدق من الشعرة وأحد من السيف و أصلى من النار )
لعبور الصراط براحه:
1) صلة الرحم.
2) أداء الأمانة.
3) أن تصلي إحدى وعشرين ركعة بعد صلاة المغرب في ليلة أول شهر رجب، تقرأ في كل ركعة سورتي الحمد والتوحيد وتسلم بعد كل ركعتين.
4) أن تصوم ستة أيام من شهر رجب.
5) أن تصلي عشر ركعات في ليلة التاسع والعشرين من شعبان فتقرأ في كل ركعة الحمد مرة والتكاثر عشر مرات، والمعوذتين عشر مرات، والتوحيد عشر مرات.
6) زيارة الإمام الرضا (ع).  

*أسألكم الدعاء*
*أسألكم الدعاء*
*أسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## لحن الخلود

تسلم اخوي 
 يعطيك الف عافية

----------

